# smokinj is still at large!



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

smokinj just knocked out my wishlist !!! you wish killer ( thats a good thing when i comes to cigars!) !!! :arghhhh: . Man this was an unexpected super bomb sneak attack !! i just got my mail box fixed from gerrys rapid fire and BOOM here it is blown up again !! and i must say thank you. there was an explosion out front, then sirens , then smoke ! they didnt catch you this time david !! but your days are numbered!!
packages includes :
montecristo white label ( i have been wanting this one forever!! and now its arrived )
the king of maduro: camacho triple maduro 
finally i get the 601 !! this is awesome , cant find em around here  will by my first EO !!!!
the RP olde world reserve...ohhh yeah baby this is a classic that i cant wait to try!!
and gurkha silver edition !! ummm gurkha!!!
cant wait to smoke these badboys !! thank you david, and all your recent destruction is going to come back and get you , i know alot of people are falling victim, so beware ...muaaahhhahah !!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Hell of a selection of smokes...smokinj hits again


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Nice hit David!! Nice sticks.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Very nice!

What kind of Priority mail box was that?


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

David is simply go down the row!! One by one they bite the dust!! Another nice hit man!!


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

WOOT!
great hit, SmokinJ is killin out there


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice hit...enjoy!!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

great packaging too by the way ! david had them set up for eye display !! made opening the package a beautiful thing ..


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

He's a killing machine!!!!!


----------



## buttah (Jun 9, 2008)

I think he's trying to hit everybody on the forum. Every single person. He's mad. I have confirmation that he hit another BOTL today that hasn't been able to take pics and post yet. They're coming soon though.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice hit


----------



## TAmichael (Jun 12, 2008)

WOW another one bites the dust!!!! another outstanding hit from an amazing BOTL!!!!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks tasty! enjoy....


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Great hit on a very deserving BOTL. WTG David!!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Is he ever unstoppable? Im voting him as bomber of the month.


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

that's cool ...


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Another Great Hit!!!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Cypress said:


> Is he ever unstoppable? Im voting him as bomber of the month.


Is it Possible to lock up bomber of the year in July??? I think he has...


----------



## maxnmisty435-cl (Apr 26, 2008)

nice hit


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

David is like a cigar genie, granting wishes all across the land!:lol:


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Smokinj keeps on tickin...


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice Hit


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

David again?!? Nice contents too! enjoy


----------



## GolfNut (Jun 29, 2008)

Sweet hit! David's layin the smackdown in a BIG way!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

not long away from choosing a cigar from the humidor,...what will it be, something from today or something resting ...hrmmm


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

He is always watching...Sweet Hit David!!!


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

Smokin! That Triple Maduro makes me want to get the one in my humi... but the couch is soooo comfy..


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Nice hit again David.


----------



## tonyricciardi (Apr 29, 2008)

Oh, his day is coming. 

Coming very soon...


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Nice going David. Great cigar bomb.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice Hit!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

David is #1 BOTL


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

great selection


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hit!


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

man those are yummy...nice hit!!David is unstoppable!


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

The man sure makes me wish I still lived in Kentucky for sure.. that and cheaper alcohol


----------

